# Neolamprologus brichardi or Labidochromis caeruleus



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

i have a spare 4'x12"x18" and want to start a african tank. problem is i cant decide which one would suit the tank the best im thinking Neolamprologus brichardi as there slow growing and reach a smaller size then the Labidochromis caeruleus. in either tank there will be alot of rock work for homes ect. what do you guys think? or is it possible to have both? if not how many Neolamprologus brichardi could i have? how many Labidochromis caeruleus could i have?

thnx in advance


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm no expert but I think the brichardi is a lake tanganyika fish...very very aggressive I don't think the yellow labs would stand a chance in such a small tank with the brichardi

from the profile of neolamprologus brichardi:


> This fish aggressively defends its fry, to the point of pushing cohabitants into the corners. It is best kept either in a species tank, or with established robust Lamprologines or a large school of Cyprichromis. In the wild they congregate in large schools, usually several hundred individuals large. They dine on small crustaceans, insect larvae and plankton in the wild. They will readily eat flakes and pellets, but will thrive with the addition of mysis shrimp, krill or brine shrimp added to this diet.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Definitely not a good idea to mix the two. If you do brichardi, which are from Lake Tang (and definitely are NOT slow growing), you're best to do a species tank. Put a breeding pair in the tank and let them breed to fill it up - they form family groups that can live peacefully, but a breeding pair will typically kill off anything that isn't a "family member".


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Labs will give you brilliant color. You could do 15 of them in a 55G tank. Or you could do 5 of them with 2 other species.

Agree with the other responders on the Brichardi.


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

i think ill go with brichardi. the only size i can get them is 2-3cm how many do you think i should get? ill start getting the rocks and crushed coral after new year thnx


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I would get six, and wait for two of them to pair off. Then remove the other four - or they'll be killed. Before long the pair will start producing mass amounts of offspring and you'll have a very full tank on your hands. Brichardi family groups look amazing IMO, I miss mine.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't think you'll be disappointed with the brichardi. I have a group of them in a 55G and it has quickly become my favourite tank. I am willing to bet I have close to 200 fish in there right now! They are brutally aggressive at spawning time, and when protecting their young.

Since you have so much space and they are so small, I would start out with around 8 to allow my pairs to form.

I have two pairs spawning at once, although it looks like one pair is trying to take over the tank at this point.

But since you decided to go with them, I will move this to the Tanganyikan folder for more advice on them! :thumb:


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks for moving it :thumb: would it be safe to put a couple Synodontis nigriventris in there or do you think they will be brutally killed when brichardi are spawning? also would 4 brichardi be ok in there or would 6 be best? and a plec? thnx youve been areal help 

p.s have you got any info on Threadfin Synodontis i cant find much info on the web, nd a pic thnx


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, I don't know about the Synos...I don't have any in with mine, but I do have two BN plecos in there, and I've seen the brichardi drag them out of their hiding places by their bristles on numerous occasions. They haven't killed them, but they aren't allowed near the fry.

The person I got my brichardi from had Synodontis in with them, I believe. He had alot more rocks and plants in the tank than I do, though, so this may have helped.

Hopefully you'll be able to keep a couple of pairs in the tank long term. I'm not sure you would get away with 3 pairs.

Sorry, I haven't got anything on the threadfins.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The person you picked up your brichardi from did not have Synodontis in with them. :wink: They reside in a separate tank.

Forget adding in Synodontis at all if your plan is brichardi. For threadfin, look up Synodontis eupterus, good info at www.planetcatfish.com


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks so should i just have a plec? so i was thinking of getting 4-6 and let them pair thnx for the link. so i should forget synodontis altogether?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What would the purpose of the plec be? I'd just pass altogether on catfish/Synos/bottom feeders..


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

because i like plecs lol. if it would get bullied then i wont get a plec 8)


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> The person you picked up your brichardi from did not have Synodontis in with them. :wink:


I thought the old guy was in that tank! I was wondering how you pulled that off! These are some angry little fish. :lol:

The plecos will likely be picked on. Mine are both BN, and full adult size, but I'd hate to see what they would do to a small one! I'd get them out if I could, but I'm afraid tearing the tank apart will set off the next world war!

(I should have asked the questions you are asking before I put the brichardi in the tank!)


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

would it be worth while putting some Escargot Shells because they are 2-3cm? if you can think of anything that the brichardi would benifit from?


----------



## vince0 (Sep 7, 2008)

i had four clown plecos in my tank and my family group already killed 2 of them. possibly 3 cause one has been missing for a while, but theres nothing better for cleaning off the rocks in the tank so i just keep putting in new plecos when i run out, im sure eventually ill find some that'll be tough enough to survive


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

ill just put in a small plec because the brichardi are only 2-3cm so they should be fine .


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a large conch shell in my tank, but they don't use it very much. I've also got some small seashells in the tank just for looks, but they ignore them.

Lots of rocks and plants seem to be what they prefer.

I have yet to figure out where they are laying the eggs. I can tell when they have new eggs because of their obnoxious behaviour towards the others, but I don't ever know for sure until I see free swimming fry, no matter how hard I search the areas they seem to be guarding!


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

is it ok to get rocks from a beach and boil them?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Sure it is. Just make sure you clean them well. I always take a toothbrush (an extra specifically for this purpose) and clean them really well before boiling them.

I've also got a pile of slate in the center of my tank that the fry absolutely love. It's stacked so they can dart in and out of the layers.


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

i went to the beach today but never checked the tide times and the tide was in so no rocks found today


----------

